# Supersix Hi-Mod vs Evo



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,

Just interested in people's opinions, all other things being the same, in a Supersix Hi-Mod frameset vs an Evo frameset. If you had the option of getting a SSHM frameset now or an Evo Sep/Oct would you wait for the Evo or go the HM?

Nick


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Too early to call for EVO but you can get a SS6 frame set I would go for it.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

I had the SS on order but cancel it in favor of the EVO. Plenty of time to see if the EVO is good or bad. If bad I'll get the SS. 
i work at a bike shop and we have 2 coming in soon. cant wait for a test ride to see for myself what the EVO is like.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd take the Evo... but does it come with the slugs to add weight?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

oldgoat said:


> I had the SS on order but cancel it in favor of the EVO. Plenty of time to see if the EVO is good or bad. If bad I'll get the SS.
> i work at a bike shop and we have 2 coming in soon. cant wait for a test ride to see for myself what the EVO is like.


It's very close to year end model will Cannondale accepting SS6 frame order at this point?


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw a couple at a local Cannondale demo day last weekend. Both equipped with SRAM Red group (forgot what wheels). I didn't get to ride them as they were reserved... but I lifted them up and they are crazy light... Well I'm sure they are lighter then my 10' HM but the guy said they are in 13.5lbs range w/o pedals.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks - I think i'll wait for the Evo...even though I think most of the HM paint schemes are better


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

What are the major differences between the SuperSix and the Evo?


----------

